# Dutch and hotot marked mini lops



## buck rogers (Apr 25, 2007)

I was reading on a mini lop club forum, I got there through the ARBA website, that in the U.K. they have dutch and hotot marked mini lops. Now first, if I'm not mistaken, mini lops in the U.K. are holland lops in North America, right? Second I have know intentions of doing this but from a genetics standpoint would you be able to breed for this using dutches and mini lops? I would love to see a picture of a dutch mini lop and/or a hotot mini lop.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

:anyone:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 28, 2007)

Pam might know when she gets back - or any of our UK breeders...?*

Pipp wrote: *


> :anyone:


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 28, 2007)

I have mini lops and dutch..never heard of that...My naboor told be he is getting a dutch dwarf...but i told him there is no sutch breed? he insisted there was..??


----------



## lostiinyoou (Apr 28, 2007)

no no no.. a dutch marked lop is simply a mistake (in the us anyway!).. in netherland dwarfs they call it a sport. not sure in lop terms. but no, a dutch and a lop would make just another mix breed rabbit, and probably not the color or markings you are looking for. here it would be just a fluke. unless you already had a marked parent. 

hope this helped!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 28, 2007)

I believe that your equivalent of a holland lop is our dwarf lop, and we have the same minis, but I could be wrong with that.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 28, 2007)

No Buck Rogers is right, as far as I'm aware the UK mini lop is the US Holland lop, and the US Mini lop is the UK dwarf lop. Confusing :tongutwo:

Have never heard anything about them having those markings though, I think they would be stunning!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 28, 2007)

I wonder why that is lol. Nice and helpful for overseas conversions :S


----------



## Flashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Thinking about this, I wonder if it has come from a self and a blue eyed white, so it is venna marking, as opposed to dutch.

I have a nethie dwarf that looks like it has dutch markings, but they are black venna markings, due to the blue eyed white gene.

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## bluebird (Apr 28, 2007)

Hes wrong there is no breed called a Dutch dwarf.bluebird


----------



## lovethetailyall (Apr 28, 2007)

OK good thanks...I will take a picture of it when my naboor gets it....Ill tell him there is no sutch thing..its just a mix....but he said no it was defently a breed!:?Ohh well! we will see!


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone, though it does kinda sadden me that there is no combined form of my two favorite breeds (minilop and dutch), oh well I guess I'll just have to own one of each.(or multiple of each:bunnydance::tongutwo:


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Apr 29, 2007)

To explain this better. If you have a netherland dwarf with dutch markings it is most likely vienna marked. Meaning if you beed it to another vienna marked rabbit they will have babies with blue eyes. It is a netherland dwarf with genetics that change the color to that of dutch rabbits. Also it is common for vienna marked rabbits to have a little snipet of white on their nose. 

Yes for minis they are called sports. And their are Minis with the dutch markings. They are not a cross between dutch and minis,they are vienna marked.... which means that the genes that control color make them look like they are part dutch.

You friend is getting a vienna marked netherland dwarf... sometimes called a dutch dwarf. It is a netherland dwarf, with dutch markings.

Does this make sense? Hope it helped.


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Apr 29, 2007)

Heres a picture of a fawn vienna marked mini lop. (sometimes incorrectly called dutch mini lop)

http://www.mypets.net.au/template_images/rabbit.jpg?0.389652600236448

And here is a picture of a black and white vienna marked netherland dwarf. (Incorrectely called a dwarf dutch)

http://hiddenmeadows0.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/.pond/s1.jpg.w300h158.jpg

Both are a pure mini lop and a pure netherland dwarf, but with dutch markings. They are not a new breed. 

Thought pics would help.


----------

